# Steelhead are being caught at the Eastlake CEI Wall



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

Folks:

I was at the Eastlake CEI Wall today and got 1 steelhead on a spoon, and lost another one. Another guy got 2 and lost one. A third guy had one and lost it. They were all caught on little cleo spoons.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

SenkoGuy said:


> Folks:
> 
> I was at the Eastlake CEI Wall today and got 1 steelhead on a spoon, and lost another one. Another guy got 2 and lost one. A third guy had one and lost it. They were all caught on little cleo spoons.


I thought the wall was closed? Did they reopen or were you in a boat?


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

It is not closed. They have a barrier so you can't park there. However, you can park on the side of the road by it. All the fish were caught right of the wall.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

SenkoGuy said:


> It is not closed. They have a barrier so you can't park there. However, you can park on the side of the road by it. All the fish were caught right of the wall.


Thanks!


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

My pleasure. I'm going back in the morning.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

The chrome is home


----------



## u.s.vet (May 16, 2013)

So my kids are still young, and aren't big fans of trolling. Can you do any good with a presentation you'd fish in the river... small jigs with maggots under floats from a boat? Or are they any other drifting techniques that work? 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Jig & maggot/shiner under a float, or to cover more water casting hardware works great in Lower stretches of rivers. I've had luck with 1/4 oz spinners, Cranks like hot n tots, a spoon, etc..


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

I have caught them at the CEI wall for years on a bobber and jig and maggots, or a bobber with big shiners. When they are stacked in there staging to go up the Chagrin they will hit on that all day long.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Stick with tradition and try the worm.


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

I use those bass. LOL


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes it is closed but some people still chose to walk in and trespass. The area is ready to collapse into the lake it was closed for safety reasons.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya I would not be surprised if you get kicked out of there by the city. Possibly ticketed for trespassing. If they have not been doing so great but those barricades and signs make it look like they dont want anyone in there. Just a heads up. Would be nice if we can still fish there just no cars allowed.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I tried the walnut breakwall in ashtabula. Had a few hits about 30 feet out on spoons, one guy got 1 in the half hour i fished. Water was 64 drgrees at surface.

It was too sunny and warmed up. Need more clouds and cooler weather.


----------

